# Transcriptions for string quartet...what's out there?



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

I love the string quartet like a lot of folks.
What transcriptions for string quartet recordings
are there.
Thanks a lot.
:tiphat:

I strongly recommend this recording.
It's fantastic,


----------



## flamencosketches (Jan 4, 2019)

Here's a famous one:









Pretty good in my book. Though I prefer it on a keyboard.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

- There are several recordings of the _Goldberg Variations_ in a string quartet transcription too.

- Mussorgsky's _Pictures at an Exhibition_: 
http://www.onclassical.com/artists/accademia/pictures/

- Here's a somewhat unusual CD with transcriptions of Mahler and Wagner pieces for soprano & string quartet, on the Rewind label. _EDIT:_ turns out there's a piano too, not mentioned.
https://www.prestomusic.com/classic...ner-transcriptions-for-soprano-string-quartet


----------



## Ras (Oct 6, 2017)

*Mozart: Five Four-part fugues , K. 405 - transcriptions of fugues from J.S. Bach Wohltemperierte Klavier II. *(On cd I have it in a box with the Hagen Quartets complete Mozart recordings from DG.)

*Beethoven: String Quartet in F major H34 (arr. from Beethoven's piano sonata opus 14, number 1. *(On CD I have it in the Beethoven completist cornucopia by the Endellion String Quartet 10 cd box from Warner).

*Nicolaus Simrock: Mozart's opera "Don Giovanni" arr. for String Quartet, ca. 1798.* (For cd see picture below)

*Haydn's: "The Seven Last Words of our Saviour on the Cross" is best in Haydn's own transcription for String Quartet.* (I like the Fitzwilliam String Quartet on Linn.)

*This is the Simrock "Don Giovanni" I have (I never listen to it to be honest…):*


----------



## apricissimus (May 15, 2013)




----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Adam. M, as ,m c,mad Ciudncdc ad,


----------



## tortkis (Jul 13, 2013)

Schumann Kinderszenen, Op. 15, arranged for viola quartet by Yoichi Sugiyama





This is interesting and enjoyable. Not a straightforward transcription.


----------



## Josquin13 (Nov 7, 2017)

The Artis Quartett has transcribed Mozart's Don Giovanni for string quartet: 




The Escher String Quartet plays transcriptions of madrigals & motets by Carlo Gesualdo:










The Alexander Quartet has been playing & recording Mahler's song cycles, with mezzo soprano Kindra Scharich: 




Quatour Schumann has recorded Mahler's Ruckert Lieder, with soprano Felicity Lott, and pianist Christian Favre: 




The music of Josquin Desprez also seems to be popular with SQs (not surprisingly):

Here's the Haven String Quartet performing a transcription of Josquin's motet "Absalon, fili mi": 




And the Bryant Park Quartet playing chansons by Josquin--Scaramella, Mille regretz, and El Grillo: 




And the Rubens Quartet playing Joey Roukens transcription of Josquin's motet "Planxit autem David" ("And David Sang"):


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

Does this count?


----------

